# need help with kodak easyshare



## sandeev (May 2, 2007)

I have a problem that I hope someone can help with. When I view my Kodak easyshare program, it shows me a bunch of pictures that I have accessed before;however, now the picture is not linked to original message so I cannot retrive it. The message I am getting is "Kodak easy share can no longer find the file, it may have been moved or renamed." I never moved or renamed anything. When I tried to link up the easyshare picture with its match, I could not find it anywhere.
I am really hoping that it is just lost somewhere in the computer and only a computer wiz is able to assess it. PLEASE HELP!
Sandee


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

first thing i would do is get rid of easy share. i have a kodak camera and never use it. to me its junk. you could use picasa2 or faststone to view your pictures


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

What is your operating system and where do you usually save the pictures you take?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I also recommend downloading and installing Picasa
http://picasa.google.com/

As well as being free, it will search, locate and index every image on your system.

Easyshare is junk and more trouble than it is worth, using Picasa will simplify the process as well as determining if the images still exist.


----------



## sandeev (May 2, 2007)

The operating system I have is Windows. Normally, when I load pictures from my camera to my computer I just hook the two up and press share. The computer wil usually recognize that my camera is hooked up and sometimes I don't have to use the share button. Next, the pictures are ready to be viewed. I have never saved them to separate files because I thought they were already saved once uploaded to easyshare. When I am in easyshare I can view all of the pictures, but some are locked so I cannot do anything with them.
Hope I explained that okay.


----------



## sandeev (May 2, 2007)

thanks for the info about picassa. I have that program, but i thought you if you had a Kodak camera, then you have to use Kodak software.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

No, that is not the case.

I have 3 different digital cameras and have not loaded the software that came with any of them.

Digital camera software appears to all be the most unreliable software around, I would never consider loading any.

I use a card reader and applications such as Picasa, then it does not matter which camera make and model I use, it is always the same reliable and trouble free process.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

sandeev said:


> The operating system I have is Windows.


yes but what windows operating system do you have? 98 XP or Vista?


----------



## dishdawg (Jul 7, 2007)

Sandee, I am having the same problem with some very special pictures of my daughter that I haven't seen in two years. It's very strange because when I open the folder that the picsz are in, they are shaded over with a Red Question Mark on them. It states the same error that you described. But when I go to open the pic...it's just a black screen. Only half of the pics got corrupted in the same file. I have XP. Can anyone find a fix for us please??


----------



## jessica7 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am also having the same problem accessing my pictures from Kodak Easyshare. I have had the camera and been using the program for almost three years but it was only a few months ago that my picutres were being shown as corrupt. 
Plus it is not all of my pictures, only ones from last year and before that. I only have access to pictures from this year. The thumbnails are viewable but the picture cannot be accessed. 
When I look under My documents.. etc.. the pictures I want are not there, but they used to be at one point when I originally uploaded them. If I look at the properties of both corrupt and non-corrupt photos, their location is the same, so it has nothing to do with switching from the C: drive to the D: drive. 
From what I understand, if I upload Picasa this will prevent this from happening again, but is there any way to get my old pictures back, especially since the thumbnails are still viewable?


----------

